# Piping and Pipeline Calculations Manual



## محمد الاكرم (3 مارس 2017)

This book is a "no nonsense" guide to the principle intentions of the codes or standards and provides advice on compliance. After using this book the reader should come away with a clear understanding of how piping systems fail and what the code requires the designer, manufacturer, fabricator, supplier, erector, examiner, inspector, and owner to do to prevent such failures. The focus of the book is to enhance participants' understanding and application of the spirit of the code or standard and form a plan for compliance. The book is enhanced by a multitude of calculations to assist in problem solving, directly applying the rules and equations for specific design and operating conditions to illustrate correct applications. Each calculation is based on a specific code. 


Written by a professional/educator with over 35 years of experience
Covers all major codes and standards 
Demonstrates how the code and standard has been correctly and incorrectly applied

http://uploadboy.com/lqi532nolegr/P..., Design Fabrication and Examination.pdf.html


----------



## رمزة الزبير (3 مارس 2017)

جزاك الله خيراً.


----------



## محمد الاكرم (3 مارس 2017)

رمزة الزبير قال:


> جزاك الله خيراً.


----------



## أحمد رأفت (6 مايو 2017)

ألف شكر على هذا الكتاب القيم


----------



## safa aldin (31 مارس 2019)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------

